# Unno Release Their First eMTB



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Unno Release Their First eMTB - The Sleek & Expensive Boös - Pinkbike 

Scary super long seat post mast. Other than that, it looks pretty cool. Bosch motor, 750wh battery, reat travel 160mm, front 170mm. 

Can't wait to see some actual riding impressions.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

My ebike cost less than half of that the Unno costs and I still considered it expensive when I bought it.
But that thing is Italian...
=sParty


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

I'd be all over purchasing an Unno, as I usually like what they do, but what were they thinking? 

Horrible shock placement, overcomplicated post clamp, ridiculous seat post mast, and if you are in their claimed target market, the likelihood that you'd keep those bars is low.


----------



## Bob P (Sep 23, 2020)

Nope, it is not April 1st. What the.....


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Sparticus said:


> My ebike cost less than half of that the Unno costs and I still considered it expensive when I bought it.
> But that thing is Italian...
> =sParty


Well, it's around $11,000 USD. Less than 1/2 that what did you get? The Decoy is $5500.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

WhiteDLite said:


> Well, it's around $11,000 USD. Less than 1/2 that what did you get? The Decoy is $5500.


I got a Trek Rail 7. 
My Trek dealer is a nice guy so I got a discount. That and he honored the price that he quoted me when I ordered the bike which was about $500 less than when it arrived a few months later. 
I paid $5500. 
=sParty


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> My ebike cost less than half of that the Unno costs and I still considered it expensive when I bought it.
> But that thing is Italian...
> =sParty


Did you see the top end just launched Santa Cruz Megatower? $13,500! 

I was in Santa Cruz last week and saw a lot of top end bikes/Ebikes out there! My So Ca area has lots of Yeti’s. But just like anything with 2 wheels, money can only buy you a little speed. Nothing gets a person faster than practicing, riding and challenging one’s self


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

My GF & I each ordered new mountain bikes and new ebikes in ‘20 and took possession of them in ‘21.
So 4 bikes in that time.
We were lucky — covid was changing things but at that time supply seemed to be affected more than prices.
Since then prices have gone crazy.
So glad we got our new bikes when we did.
I’d hate to be trying to justify the price of a new bike now.
… or a home.
=sParty


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

mtbbiker said:


> Did you see the top end just launched Santa Cruz Megatower? $13,500!


They figured since they copied specialized swat box, they could also copy their s-works pricing.


----------



## Tubulardreams (Nov 27, 2021)

I’m still waiting for them to bring out more sizes on the Dash….


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

This bike doesn't really make any sense to me. I know we're in the everyone HAS to have an e-bike age but Unno seems like such a small boutique manufacturer that I can't imagine that they even fall into that category of "if we don't have an e-bike we're dead", I can't imagine what kind of customer would actually buy this thing, and I can't see how it's worth them spending their resources on. Like it seems to me that they are probably one of those boutique companies that are pretty much going to sell all their normal inventory as fast as they can make it for almost whatever they care to charge for it so why spend time making this other thing that is only just going to be a novelty? Just baffling. Or maybe they have more resources than I thought?


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

nilswalk said:


> This bike doesn't really make any sense to me. I know we're in the everyone HAS to have an e-bike age but Unno seems like such a small boutique manufacturer that I can't imagine that they even fall into that category of "if we don't have an e-bike we're dead", I can't imagine what kind of customer would actually buy this thing, and I can't see how it's worth them spending their resources on. Like it seems to me that they are probably one of those boutique companies that are pretty much going to sell all their normal inventory as fast as they can make it for almost whatever they care to charge for it so why spend time making this other thing that is only just going to be a novelty? Just baffling. Or maybe they have more resources than I thought?


I am the kind of customer that would look at buying this.

What do I like about it?

It's Boutique. Tick
It's full carbon. Tick
Its mullet wheel config, is exactly what I'm looking for. Big Tick.
Angles are good, Tick.
* 160-170mm. Tick. Maybe I'd upgrade the front to 180mm

I've been wanting an integrated bar/stem for a while, another big tick.
Full fruit build. Tick
* 750wh battery. Tick.

Weight low down, Tick.
Price, it converts to $16k nzd. XT build trek rail is 13K (not specced like i want), YT decoy is 13k battery too small. Not necessarily a tick. It's 20% more expensive than trek/yt options but full fruit build and pretty close to how I would build the ultimate E bike.

What don't I like?

Shock placement. I like to run a coil shock. Will it fit my 11-6 or my ext arma shocks?
The seat tube just looks wrong. I would prefer a gusset. But those guys are skilled design engineers. I trust their ability to design a bike.
Importing a $16k ebike from Spain would be a real freaken nightmare if anything needs warranteeing.

Side note. I've never spent that kind of money on any sporting good, it's freaken insane. Not sure I can bring myself to do it. The most i've spent on a bike at one time is $5k.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

plummet said:


> I am the kind of customer that would look at buying this.
> 
> What do I like about it?
> 
> ...


You could turn to bank robbery... just sayin'.
=sParty


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> You could turn to bank robbery... just sayin'.
> =sParty


I cant ride an e-bike in jail.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

plummet said:


> I cant ride an e-bike in jail.


Where's your sense of adventure?


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

It looks like an emtb a luxury sports car company would sell


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

plummet said:


> I cant ride an e-bike in jail.


You don't have to ride in jail, you get ridden.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> Where's your sense of adventure?


By far the more adventurous option is presenting a $16k CAPEX for a bike to the war office.....


----------

